# foam mats that are heat resistant



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm looking for foam mats that are heat resistant. I intend to elevate a selected portion of a T-shirt for heat transfer.

Rather than using a teflon pillow or a blank sublimation mouse mat as I want to cut the foam mat/pillow. I know they are readily available in the States but the shipping is crazy. My local supplier here in Dublin Ireland is out of stock till next week.

Does anyone know of a good alternative? Would a yoga mat cut to size be an option? Not sure if they are heat resistant though


----------



## WindoraBug (May 29, 2013)

I'm surprised you have gotten no feedback on this. I also am looking to test the foam pad inserts that are supposed to reduce the press lines I am getting on blend shirts. So i'm searching for that and came across your post.

I am wondering if they do as advertised, I cannot justify an expense for 30+ presses to have them unless they rid the lines.

As far as a yoga mat goes, I don't think that would work and would just melt them as they are not a heat resistant material. I could be wrong and would like to know if you tested it. I will not do it myself as I don't see it working and just leaving me with a nasty cleanup on my press.


----------



## Grant Hill (May 10, 2013)

I have never tried it, but have you tried an oven mitten? Just make sure what ever is printed on them doesn't transfer over to your shirts. it may work until you get your pillow.


----------



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

I got some heat foam mats and cut some to fit smaller lady-fit and kids tees. They do keep seams out of contact with the platen so you avoid shiny collars etc. Obviously you do have to reduce your pressure when using any mat. They work fine only the foam mat heats up incredibly, mind your fingers. 

They don't fully reduce heat press lines, especially on darker garments. A little trick is to have a damp sponge. The heat press lines are just the fibres being compressed. If you rub gently along the heat press line while the t-shirt is still warm it will release the fibres and remove the heat press marks.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I use the green foam available at Joann's. It's already inexpensive enough, but get one of their 50% off any item coupons, and save even more. 

Pick the 1/2" (or so) thickness. You can always double-up. Over time the foam will press down. You can get many uses out of it before it becomes too squished.


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

GordonM said:


> I use the green foam available at Joann's. It's already inexpensive enough, but get one of their 50% off any item coupons, and save even more.
> 
> Pick the 1/2" (or so) thickness. You can always double-up. Over time the foam will press down. You can get many uses out of it before it becomes too squished.


I have been wondering if that green "upholstery" foam from Joann's is really heat resistant. I need some to even out pressure pressing some flat items so will it handle up to 350 degrees or so? I would assume so but didn't want to test it and get a mess! LOL


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You can never know if they change their foam. So, buy a small amount, and test it using parchment paper top and bottom. That'll keep any melted stuff from gooing up your press.

However, none of the green foam I've purchased there has ever melted, or anything close. It doesn't even give off an odor (that I can smell) when heated, and I'm talking 400 degrees for sublimation. I once did 600 totes using just a few square yards of the stuff.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I read somewhere (on this forum maybe) of people using 2" foam but wrapped/sewn over with teflon ironing board cover material to make different size pads. I think you can buy the covers in some stores. I've never tried this though.


----------



## aqua angels (Oct 5, 2019)

I searched DIY and this is what I found on YouYube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUI6L-2qhW8


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

As an alternative to foam mats, you can use silicon pads, pressing pillow, heat tape, Light Pad for vinyl heat transfer.


----------

